
Pure Python vs. Numpy vs. Tensorflow Performance - luord
https://realpython.com/numpy-tensorflow-performance/
======
ddtaylor
It would be nice to have that "raw" decent source in C++ to compare to, as
well as Java. Although nothing is stopping me from doing the same ...

